# Hoof Wall Separation Disease (HWSD)



## connemaranz (4 February 2015)

HWSD is a genetic hoof condition found  in Connemara ponies.  It is a homozygous recessive condition; this means the mutated gene has to be inherited from both parents for the disease to be present.  There is now a genetic test to determine whether ponies are 'carriers' of the mutated gene.  By avoiding the mating of two carriers, foals will not be born with the condition.

For information on HWSD http://connemara-pony.blogspot.com

On how to test your ponies http://connemara-pony.blogspot.com/p/contact-page-for-hwsd-testing.html 

For a list of test results http://connemara-pony.blogspot.com/p/hwsd-tested-ponies.html

If you have a Connemara pony (or a partbred Connemara) which shows with hoof wall issues that do not respond to dietary supplements or hoof treatments for White Line Disease/fungal conditions, then HWSD may just be the problem.  By testing such ponies you will get a definitve answer.

It would be a really positive step if breeders were to have their breeding stock tested before the start of the up-coming breeding season.

This condition has been around for many years, but unacknowledged by people 'in authority'  who wanted to keep it 'secret squirrel', as they felt that it would reflect badly upon the breed.  All breeds have genetic issues of one kind or another.  At least there is now the test for HWSD the results of which can stop the production of affected ponies while permitting the continued use of carrier ponies for breeding.  
It is very important that carrier ponies are given the opportunity to breed on thereby  preventing the further loss of  genetic diversity.  It is because of this loss of genetic diversity that the problem has arisen in the first place.


----------



## connemaranz (12 February 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Laafet (12 February 2015)

I found out about this two years ago or so off my farrier when my Connie started to suffer badly with his feet, they were falling apart from the nail holes down. It got so bad that in the end he went lame, after a lot of fiddling about, treating him like a laminitic and glue on heart bars, we got him right. Touch wood he has been fine since, I altered his diet and he is carefully managed, not being turned out in deep mud or rock hard ground. This was all under the guidance of my farrier, who is the remedial farrier for one of the biggest Equine Hospitals in the country, he also is Irish and his family breeds Connies, so he knows all about the problem. I had never heard of it before so was pretty shocked, I always thought natives had brilliant feet! I have tried to help other people that I have come across with the same problem as it is not widely known about.


----------



## connemaranz (12 February 2015)

It would be very interesting to get him gene tested.  Being a gelding I can also see that spending the money to do this would probably seem rather pointless.

I would appreciate it though, if you could send me his name and/or breeding to see whether this fits the ongoing bloodlines hypothesis.  My private email is connemaranz@gmail.com
Thanks in advance


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 February 2015)

I'm glad to read that there is a test for this now. 

It would be great if testing became the norm and the results (stallions, especially if they are standing at public stud) were made public. For example in the arab world you often see the results of tests for hereditary problems on the stud cards of stallions. This is a good example as he's a world class stallion and the results for all three genetic issues are on his web page (SCID & CA Clear, LFS Clear/Non-Carrier). http://www.talariafarms.com/stallions_botswana.asp 

Another very popular stallion (Master Design GA) is an SCID carrier and his result is also public. http://www.masterdesign-ga.com/pedigree.htm I have also read that the stud does ask the SCID status of the mare before accepting her, thus insuring that no foal will suffer from SCID.

Hopefully connemara breeders will embrace genetic testing in the same way.


----------



## connemaranz (1 April 2016)

As the breeding season will soon be in full swing, it would be really great if people have already made the decision and tested their breeding stock for HWSD before they send mares off to stud or accept mares to their stallions.

Horse and Hound featured HWSD in the 21st January 2016 edition.

There are many reports coming through also of performance geldings being purchased in Ireland which soon after arrival show the distressing signs of HWSD.  These ponies/horses have in multiple cases  passed 5* pre purchase vet checks.  If you are thinking about buying in a similar situation then spending the money for a HWSD gene test prior to finalising the purchase could save you a lot of heartbreak.
If you require a quick turn around on results then use: https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/HoofWallDisease.php

Weatherby's also offer the test but their turnaround is much slower.

HWSD testing is not just for breeding stock.  Carrier status is a 'nothing' issue when buying performance ponies (especially geldings - they will have excellent hooves).  
What is very sad are the ponies who have passed a vet check in Ireland especially, which then deteriorate badly when in their new environment.  Both the ponies and their new owners suffer greatly.
HWSD damaged feet can be disguised and the condition covered up!
There are now many, many HWSD affected ponies and horses which have been exported from Ireland (mostly geldings, but also mares and colts for breeding) where their new owners are faced with trying to deal with a genetic disease which can in some cases be managed, but never ever cured.
There is a very low uptake and acceptance of HWSD testing  being demonstrated in both Ireland and the UK.   If you are a buyer, ask for the HWSD status of the pony.  If the pony has not been tested then ask about the HWSD status of the parents.
If you are getting a pony vetted get the vet to pull the sample for you on behalf.


----------



## swellhillcottage (7 April 2016)

good advice here!


----------



## Crackerz (7 April 2016)

I read that the update for the testing in the UK was actually pretty good, but that doesn't mean it is!

My YO's stallions have been tested, as has my friends. All good for them


----------



## Scottishjo (4 July 2016)

Hi I have connie mare that I am selling I have had her for two years and never had any bother from her my farrier is a remidial farrier but has not had any issues while showing my mare.. He says she has great feet.. But the lady who is wanting to buy her wants this test done has said it takes a couple of weeks as it goes to America would be grateful for more info thanks Jo


----------



## paddy555 (4 July 2016)

Scottishjo said:



			Hi I have connie mare that I am selling I have had her for two years and never had any bother from her my farrier is a remidial farrier but has not had any issues while showing my mare.. He says she has great feet.. But the lady who is wanting to buy her wants this test done has said it takes a couple of weeks as it goes to America would be grateful for more info thanks Jo
		
Click to expand...

 A very wide potential purchaser. surely  this can be done in the UK, link below

http://www.animalgenetics.eu/Equine/equine-genetic-disease/HWSD.html


----------



## swellhillcottage (4 July 2016)

this is the US testing link - from the uk it takes approx. 5 days - I and lots of others purchasers wouldn't buy a Connie without this test I am afraid - Vendors are missing a trick here because for the sake of £35 they could put paid to HWSD uncertainty and command a better price. 


https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/HoofWallDisease.php


----------



## connemaranz (4 July 2016)

ScottishJo
Any of the accredited labs can perfore the HWSD test.  UCDavis and Animal Genetics appear to have the fastest turnaround timewise. Weatherby's Ireland also conduct the test but they are very slow in comparison to the other two labs mentioned above.

Be aware that your prospective purchaser may also be considering your mare as a breeding prospect, in which case knowing the HWSD status is important.  The hoof quality of any individual gives no indictation of their HWSD status.  In fact some of the best hoof quality seen by both breeders and researchers has been on N/HWSD ponies.  N/HWSD = carrier status so physically (phenotypically) normal.  N/HWSD status should not be viewed as a 'bogey'; there are some people who will choose not to buy a N/HWSDpony.  If the pony is for performance only, then the prospective buyers are just showing their lack of genetic understanding if they negate a sale on HWSD status.
As a point of interest 3 of the top performance stallions in France are N/HWSD; people are not just going to stop using these stallions because of one rogue gene.

Hope this helps.  I would be interested to know the breeding of your mare.  I have a database which has a degree of predictive function.


----------



## connemaranz (15 July 2016)

Some updated news on the HWSD issue. https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/Au...fFOJcPu4PvdX5oVcUmplWVDkeQRpPQ6to2qrSeg7Wmzaw


----------



## Ophelia (3 February 2017)

Hi, 

I'm not sure how regularly you check back here, connemaranz, but I hope I could ask a few questions here. I'm looking into buying a Connemara and obviously I am aware of HWSD. I was going to get a test just to make sure either way. Now some sources I have read online seem to suggest that is usually already occurs during the first year of horse's life. I am not sure if I really believe this though, because it contradicts stories of people who bought older horses and were then suprised by the condition, so I was wonderign which part is true?

Also, I was wondering if it is normal for the buyer to pay for the test or for the seller. I am more knowledgeable with a Quarter and Paint Horses, who also have issues with a number of genetically transferred conditions and here it is common for the seller to pay for the 5 Panel test anyway and advertise the horse with its results, so I was quite surprised to find that with Connermaras this doesn't seem to be the norm.


----------



## ester (3 February 2017)

I think if the horse isn't already tested and you want it tested then it will likely be your cost, you own the result then though. Also give another users issues testing for pssm on potential purchases there were some issues re the deposit as dealer then said that horse passed the 5 stage just not the extra test. How old is the pony you are looking at? It was my understanding it usually became apparent by 5/6 and do you know the status of either parent?


----------



## SEL (3 February 2017)

A lady on my yard bought a 4 yo connemara last year and paid for the testing as part of the pre-purchase vetting. Her vet organised it for her, but I've used Animal Genetics for PSSM testing and they have a 9 day turnaround.


----------



## Ophelia (3 February 2017)

Thanks for you replies, both. Looking to buy a youngster (2-4 years old), so I am inclined to get him/her tested no matter what anyway. Just wanted to confirm as then some sources indicated it would appear already in foals. Also sending you a PM, ester. 

I guess this is a general precaution to take, only put a deposit subject to passing both the vetting and any other outstanding tests (genetic, blood and x-rays if applicable). Important to keep in mind, I'll make sure I have it written form.


----------



## ester (3 February 2017)

Yup I would def test too then, and if you hand over a deposit make sure it say refundable subject to vetting and genetic testing on the paperwork.


----------



## paddy555 (3 February 2017)

there is a FB group for this. search under HWSS(hoof wall separation syndrome) lots of knowledgable people on there. (note they call it HWSS) 

I only have PSSM and I think HWSS would be a far greater nightmare so I would definitely test. That group may be able to tell you the normal way to go about this. ie who tests and any further info about breed/breeders etc


----------



## connemaranz (3 February 2017)

Hi Ophelia
If you are interested in purchasing a specific pony ask the vendor whether the pony has been tested for HWSD or alternatively ask about their parents.  If one of the parents is N/N then the worst case scenario would a pony which is a carrier (N/HWSD).  The carrier state is perfectly safe and healthy and not a reason to reject the pony on the grounds of the HWSD issue. Only by prospective purchasers asking will the vendors 'out there' begin to get the message.   This is especially so with regards to ponies which have been shipped from Ireland into/through dealer's yards.

Re the signs of HWSD - these can be seen very early  by someone who knows what they are looking at.  The ponies used in the initial research had all shown obvious signs by the time they were a year old.   However the signs can be masked; either deliberately of because of the environmental conditions under which the pony was living at the time of purchase.   There are multiple examples of older ponies undergoing and passing pre-purchase vet checks (in Ire and UK) with notations by the examining vet such as "needs attention of a good farrier" with regards to hoof condition.  One reaching the new home, the feet have fallen to bits.  Subsequent genetic testing has revealed these ponies to be HWSD/HWSD, or affected ponies.

There has been much denial about the very existence of HWSD in the Connemara breed hence the resistance by many breeders to test their ponies.  It has been compulsory in Ireland to have all foals HWSD tested as part of the rego process since Jan 2016.  Hence yearlings or younger (in 2017) will have their HWSD status entered on their passports.  The UK will be following suit for the 2017 breeding season.

If you want really fast turnaround on the HWSD test then use UC Davis.  Animal Genetics in the UK are pretty good also.  Weatherby's Ire, unless they have dramatically improved since last year, take a minimum of one month.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/HWSD.Hoof.Wall.Separation.Disease/ there is an analysis of the February Clifden sales catalogue in the comments of the first post.

Hope this helps

Sheila


----------



## Ophelia (7 February 2017)

Thank you for your replies everyone, very useful information. Patrticularly the advice on Facebook also. 

I find the (lack of) declaration at the Clifden Sales quite shocking, considering all Yearlings on sale should be tested (or status known through the parents)!? I quite fancied the idea of going to Ireland for a sale because it seems the most logical and economical viable solution for what I am looking for (unbacked youngster) but I'm very reluctant to buy from the sales as I have no way to find out about the HWSS status, or do I?


----------



## connemaranz (8 February 2017)

Yearlings will have their HWSD status stamped in their passports, which you would be able to check at the sales office.  As for anything older you can bu ask, but if there is no proof of testing well can you trust the answer you are given?


----------

